# This is a pretty dead forum



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

Titties and beer


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_Titties and beer









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_Titties and beer









lol!!


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (sick01)*

Hot post here.


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (01 Wolfsburg)*

Hey, I saw a complete Audio W8 engine and drivetrain (tranny) for synchro vehicle for sale for I think $4000usd on http://www.ebay.com, supposedly retails for $18,800usd at VW/Audio dealer new. Has 800miles on it. Shove it in an older Quattro or Audio 200?


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (p_ferlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p_ferlow* »_Hey, I saw a complete Audio W8 engine and drivetrain (tranny) for synchro vehicle for sale for I think $4000usd on http://www.ebay.com, supposedly retails for $18,800usd at VW/Audio dealer new. Has 800miles on it. Shove it in an older Quattro or Audio 200?









i saw that. friend of mine wanted me to put it in my golf hahahhaa.


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: This is a pretty dead forum (MB300E87)*

word, throw it in an Audi, and you'll have a tuned down S4


----------

